# Sport dogs are not real dogs.



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Tuco belongs to my buddy in the club, super clear head dog. 
https://vimeo.com/258917197


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: I'll take that "sport dog" off his hands if he's not happy. 

A good dog with good training will call BS on that comment! 

Doesn't matter if it's an "official" working dog or not.:-D:wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else but I have never considered PSA to fit the sport dog mold. JMO.

I had to laugh though, at one point I found myself waiting for the hot wife to come out and "interrupt" you two.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Just a little sarcasm because of some people always think that sports dogs are not real dogs lol.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

That dog looks just like mine. Only difference is you would have been sorry for not wearing the pants.=D>

The dog I inherited 5 years ago from a previous handler was baaaadaaaass in training and on the field. Everyone that saw him was highly impressed about his aggression, nose, and control. When it came to real deployments he went into complete avoidance and refused to work. Proper selection testing would have unveiled that right away but I didn't test him so the only thing on me was to have him washed out of the unit. I think it was more the exception than the rule though. I've tested quite a few vendor dogs and know that there are more out there like him. More than you'd expect but overall most can be made streetable.

I like the dog in the video. Chances are high that he could be a street dog. Only the proper testing would vet him though.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes I know what you are talking about, there is one of that kind in a department north of where I live, he is a bad ass in training, but failed to engage when the shit hits the fan, and it was shown on TV and everything, so they invited me out to see what is going on, sure enough he is bad ass with me in the suit, but as soon as I take off my suit he has no idea of what is going on, took me a while to get him to light up in civil, so I told them that this dog is fine, just need to retrain him in civil with hidden sleeve and hidden suit. Tuco will bite for real though, we were working on muzzle work and his muzzle came off and he got a hold of the edge of my clothes, I was doing the best French Ring decoy you have ever seen so he can not regrip on me and thank god he got a good out, his primary target is upper body unless it is block then he will go for the leg and so that is why I didn't wear pants, we train for that a lot, one time I wrap myself in a tarp so that he doesn't see upper or lower body, all he saw was my face and he went right for it, if I didn't have a good Bruce Lee move my face would have got rearange. At training, he is just like a normal dog nothing special, but when trial time, at a field he had never seen before with strange decoys, he kicked up his intensity10 times, this is why I like him so much.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sound like a winner.

Ref the PSD who failed to engage on the street....it's not unusual if not trained in civil correctly. Happens all the time if the dog isn't exposed. That said...the dog I washed out would go civil...in training..but on the street he went into avoidance. He knew when it was training and when it was real. Sad because I really liked him and put a lot of time into him fixing problems from the previous handler. An inexperienced handler would have missed the signs. I saw it right away and began documenting the incidents. The previous handler had an inkling something was wrong but didn't know enough and the golden boy trainer was just as much in the dark as well.](*,)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

that was nice. I confess I didn't think the dog would leave the thrown baton to launch on you. That was pretty cool to watch.


I think the issue with "sport dogs" is that they won't perform off the field. They are trained this stuff only occurs in one place, at certain times, and they become equipment dependent. I wish you lived closer to me so I could spend some time with your club. Would love to sit and learn how much I don't know.


Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> that was nice. I confess I didn't think the dog would leave the thrown baton to launch on you. That was pretty cool to watch.
> 
> 
> I think the issue with "sport dogs" is that they won't perform off the field. They are trained this stuff only occurs in one place, at certain times, and they become equipment dependent. I wish you lived closer to me so I could spend some time with your club. Would love to sit and learn how much I don't know.
> ...


Not at all uncommon with any dog events. 

I was very active in through the 80s into the 90s in AKC obedience and saw MANY excellent competition dogs that I wouldn't have as a family dog simply because their basic manners sucked. 

I've always said that I would rather have a good truck dog then a high level competition dog.

Absolutely no reason the dog can't be both because I've had both in the same dogs.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah Platts said:


> that was nice. I confess I didn't think the dog would leave the thrown baton to launch on you. That was pretty cool to watch.
> 
> 
> I think the issue with "sport dogs" is that they won't perform off the field. They are trained this stuff only occurs in one place, at certain times, and they become equipment dependent. I wish you lived closer to me so I could spend some time with your club. Would love to sit and learn how much I don't know.
> ...


Right, we train our dogs anywhere we could, even public restroom lol when nobody is around.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Khoi Pham said:


> Right, we train our dogs anywhere we could, even public restroom lol when nobody is around.


 This is the right thing to do. I would suggest training that way is more of a PPD type of deal. Not saying that a field trained sport dog wouldn't bite in a real situation but giving the dog lots of experience in different locations is a very good thing. I can't imagine anyone participating in the biting sports WOULDN'T want their dog to defend in an emergency so why not associate the behavior in strange venues?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> This is the right thing to do. I would suggest training that way is more of a PPD type of deal. Not saying that a field trained sport dog wouldn't bite in a real situation but giving the dog lots of experience in different locations is a very good thing. I can't imagine anyone participating in the biting sports WOULDN'T want their dog to defend in an emergency so why not associate the behavior in strange venues?



Your club seems to be doing an excellent job of that. :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Your club seems to be doing an excellent job of that. :wink:



Yes, they do. For years, I have talked to people in Alaska interested in working to bring PSA up here. It's something I'd personally like to see.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Super cool


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Matt Vandart said:


> Super cool


Thanks.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Your club seems to be doing an excellent job of that. :wink:


Thanks.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yes, they do. For years, I have talked to people in Alaska interested in working to bring PSA up here. It's something I'd personally like to see.


If I don't have to work, I would love to visit lol


----------

